# Gurls or Dudes



## $PiRaNhA MaN$ (Mar 24, 2005)

Yo how can u tell if the p's r gurls or boys???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wait till ones layin eggs, other wise you cant tell


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> wait till ones layin eggs, other wise you cant tell
> [snapback]955643[/snapback]​


yup thats about the only way.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

moeplz said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > wait till ones layin eggs, other wise you cant tell
> ...


Yeah, because piranhas are sexually dimorphic, which means there is no way to tell, other than if they lay eggs of course.
~Taylor~


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Actually its because piranhas are monomorphic.


----------



## $PiRaNhA MaN$ (Mar 24, 2005)

O cool didn't no that...oveously, so..thanks!!!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

if they are red bellies you will know u have a female when they hit maturity the females dont have red bellies and this fact was confirmed by frank ( hastatus ) if its anything other than pygocentrus natteri i have no idea 
enjoy 
later


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

If that's true, then I have never seen a mature female red-belly.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

[/quote]
Yeah, because piranhas are sexually dimorphic, which means there is no way to tell, other than if they lay eggs of course.
~Taylor~
[snapback]960843[/snapback]​[/quote]

i think you were meaning NOT sexually dimorphic or monomorphic as pointed out by Mack


----------



## Rgr_mo (Aug 12, 2003)

Powder said:


> if they are red bellies you will know u have a female when they hit maturity the females dont have red bellies and this fact was confirmed by frank ( hastatus ) if its anything other than pygocentrus natteri i have no idea
> enjoy
> later
> [snapback]962328[/snapback]​


i don't know about that, here's a pic of the female I just lost her to her tankmates. She was 9" and as you can see she had eggs and a very red belly


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Damn man. She was a great looking girl there. That really sucks. I read your post in the discussion section, and I feel really bad for you and her.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, because piranhas are sexually dimorphic, which means there is no way to tell, other than if they lay eggs of course.
~Taylor~
[snapback]960843[/snapback]​[/quote]

i think you were meaning *NOT* sexually dimorphic or monomorphic as pointed out by Mack
[snapback]962390[/snapback]​[/quote]
Yeah, I forgot just 1 word, and it changed the whole post. Sorry.....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I doubt that you can sex them...look in my gallery...have some pix of breeding reds...can you tell?...I didn't think so


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

If only I had a nickel for every time someone asked that question.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Powder said:


> if they are red bellies you will know u have a female when they hit maturity the females dont have red bellies and this fact was confirmed by frank ( hastatus ) if its anything other than pygocentrus natteri i have no idea[snapback]962328[/snapback]​


Incorrect, and I have strong doubts Frank would have confirmed/said that.

As said, Reds are not sexually dimorphic, meaning you can't tell apart males and females unless you acually witness a spawning, or cut up your fish to find out.


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

there is a way to tell between male/female red bellies. First the females are more round and have a shorter fin on their back while the males are more elongated and have a longer fin, but its sometimes hard to judge.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And how do you tell a female Redbelly from an overfed male Redbelly? Or from a male Redbelly with internal problems because of which it is bloated?
Fin shape is no indicator either, and even if it was the case, it would be an unreliable one, as fins are a favorite snack of piranha's, and deformities are common.

Again, redbellies are not sexually dimorphic: unless you see them spawning or cut them up, you can't tell what gender a fish is just by looking at it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there anyway to do a DNA test on fish to find out what they are. I only ask because with my birds, I have the VEt or the guy at the Bird store do a DNA test which tells me if they are a male or female.


----------



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

Is there any sign that your female piranha is laying eggs? or if she's about to lay any eggs? because once the eggs are laid both male and female guard the eggs.


----------

